# Silly Judges!



## Owen (Dec 16, 2011)

Let talk about silly mistakes you've seen judges at competitions make! (You know, the ones who've never read the regulations)

I'll start:

Once a judge tried to give me a +2 on a slice move! Silly judge! 

(Please end all posts with "Silly judge!")


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Me a silly judge i think. I gave Dan Cohen a +2 when he accidentally stopped the timer and he was holding the puzzle. The side was misaligned, so you could call that a +2 if he wasn't holding the puzzle.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 16, 2011)

"Silly judge!")


----------



## aronpm (Dec 16, 2011)

Wasn't lucky enough.

Silly judge!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 16, 2011)

A judge once told me that using the table as I do in OH is illegal, and he wanted to give me a DNF. 

Silly judge!


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 16, 2011)

I was scrambling once, and gave someone the same scramble twice. Also, someone asked me if I could scramble clock, and I replied "Yeah, I can scramble ****" on accident :fp, extremely embarrassing, came out of nowhere. I also let someone start solving (me being judge) and noticed halfway that the time was still registered from the previous time, because someone forgot to clear (my fault?). I had to tell him, "Dude, sorry man, DNF". 

Silly Judge!


----------



## danthecuber (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 16, 2011)

2 years ago a judge passed someones first comp solve as a normal time but it was a dnf from 1 flipped corner completly opposite of the judge. silly judge~


----------



## Meep (Dec 16, 2011)

A judge once put the paper in front of me immediately after I started memo'ing. Them silly judges. ):


----------



## qqwref (Dec 16, 2011)

A while ago I was doing Pyraminx, and after I inspected and put the puzzle down the judge moved it like a foot farther away from me ;_;

Silly judge.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 16, 2011)

I was doing multiBLD, and had finished most of the cubes, when I decided I might have made a mistake, so I went to grab the cube I thought I had messed up on, and found that it wasn't there! The judge had moved the cubes, sorting them by which ones were solved and which ones were unsolved, moving them to another edge of the table.

Silly judge!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 16, 2011)

I was in the middle of a 4x4 solve and the judge decided that she would have a long conversation with me. 

Silly judge!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 16, 2011)

At my first competition, I was judging blind. I took the cover off for him 
Silly judge.


----------



## emolover (Dec 16, 2011)

I have had more then one time a judge not count a +2 for me. Silly judge!

In my second competition I had to correct a judge on my pyraminx time. He read it as 2.37, I actually got a 8.37. Silly judge!

I had a pop and the judge picked up the piece for me. Silly judge!

In my second most recent competition I had a pop and stopped so I could take a DNF but instead the judge took it back and got me the same scramble. I didn't learn you could do this until I asked Mike during the Indiana Winter Open if I could get a rescramble. Silly judge. 



Mike Hughey said:


> I was doing multiBLD, and had finished most of the cubes, when I decided I might have made a mistake, so I went to grab the cube I thought I had messed up on, and found that it wasn't there! The judge had moved the cubes, sorting them by which ones were solved and which ones were unsolved, moving them to another edge of the table.
> 
> Silly judge!


 
That would make me rage! But I think that also due to the fact that I have never had a success.


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 16, 2011)

I got a +2 on one solve in WC and the judge wrote is as a DNF. Silly judge!


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 16, 2011)

I was solving 7x7, when a piece popped across the table and to the floor. The judge was going to get it for me, but Bryan Logan gave him a death stare and said "Don't. Pick. It up." 

0.o 

That memory stuck with me.


----------



## Nureaux (Dec 16, 2011)

I was super nervous and I was judging 3x3. I gave someone a solved cube, which even wasn't his!
Silly judge!


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 16, 2011)

I did a 4:37.xx 6x6x6 solve at Nationals this year, the cut-off to finish the average was sub-4:30. My judge wrote my time down as a DNF, and we had a mini squabble about the fact that it wasn't a DNF, I just didn't get to do the full average. Sirry Judge!


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 16, 2011)

I once was a U2 away. The judge looked very carefully at the cube, picking it up delicately and looking hard at it. He wrote DNF on my card. 

Silly Judge!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 16, 2011)

I was about to begin my very first BLD solve in competition. I was concentrating very hard to clear my mind, and the judge thought it would be a good idea to have a conversation with me.

Silly Judge!


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 16, 2011)

uh wat^^

+2


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 16, 2011)

hcfong said:


> There's nothing silly about this. There nothing in the regulations that say the judge can't pick up the cube and look at it. He can't apply moves or align the layers, but picking it up is okay. And he correctly gave you a DNF.


 
He didn't correctly give him a DNF. U2 away = +2 which it states in the regulations

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## hcfong (Dec 16, 2011)

Alcuber said:


> He didn't correctly give him a DNF. U2 away = +2 which it states in the regulations
> 
> Edit: ninja'd



I've looked it up and you're right. Thanks for pointing that out. I assumed that a U2, anything 2 counts as two moves, rather than 1. Never done FMC you know. Luckily I never had that case myself as a judge, but now I know it for next time.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 16, 2011)

The WCA uses HTM as their standard turn metric, meaning half turns such as U2 count as one turn, like a U or U'. 

Slice turns count as 2 moves, so M would be R L' and M2 would be R2 L2, meaning a cube that is off by a slice turn is a DNF.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 16, 2011)

This judge once brought a competitor a solved Pyraminx.

That silly judge was me.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 16, 2011)

A silly judge once asked someone to hand them a pen. That someone was in the middle of a OH solve. That silly judge was me.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 16, 2011)

I would have handed you a pen anyway, unless I was near the end of the solve


----------



## Goosly (Dec 16, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I also let someone start solving (me being judge) and noticed halfway that the time was still registered from the previous time, because someone forgot to clear (my fault?). I had to tell him, "Dude, sorry man, DNF".


 
Your fault, the judge is responsible for resetting the timer (though mostly the competitor does it when arriving at the table)


----------



## TMOY (Dec 16, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> I did a 4:37.xx 6x6x6 solve at Nationals this year, the cut-off to finish the average was sub-4:30. My judge wrote my time down as a DNF, and we had a mini squabble about the fact that it wasn't a DNF, I just didn't get to do the full average. Sirry Judge!


 
Same for me at Worlds. I got a 2:02 on my second megaminx attempt and my judge wanted to DNF me because he thougnt the time limit was 1:45 (it was the cutoff, the hard limit was 2:30). When I said "OK, let's call the WCA delegate", he backed up and wrote my time. The funny thing was that a time slower then 2:02 was already written on my scoresheet and he just didn't care about that. Silly judge.

(As a general rule: when you don't agree with a judge's decision, always call the delegate. He has the final word and he usually knows better than some random clueless judge what to do.)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 16, 2011)

Judge almost +2 me on 2x2 since it wasn't fully aligned at the end of the solve. Thanks kian for pointing it out to the silly judge. silly judge!


----------



## Laura O (Dec 16, 2011)

Last weekend a judge told me after 4 seconds of the inspection time.
After my solve I asked him if I heard that right and he replied: "Yes, of course. I know the rules!".


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 16, 2011)

someone didn't Dnf one of my 2x2 solves when they should have  I won't name them.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 16, 2011)

This is seriously fun. Once during BLD event, Mazei leaned over and whispered to this judge: 'Are we going to take the best of 3?' That judge was trying hard not to tickle the competitor's nose with the paper and randomly babbled a reply. He meant to say 'The best out of 3 solves' but it came out as 'Uhhh, the best of 1.' That silly judge is me.


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 16, 2011)

During WC I finished one of my Pyraminx Solve with 2 tips off by ~90°. The judge was about to just write down my time. So I said "No, this is a DNF!" The judge seemed confused and went fetching some kind of main judge. He was looking at those tips for a while (which where both off by like exactly the same degree clearly > 60°) and said "It is +2".


----------



## Muesli (Dec 16, 2011)

I had a judge trying to DNF me for having a layer about 30 degrees out of alignment.


----------



## Dene (Dec 16, 2011)

I love every judge even if they make mistakes. <3 helpers


----------



## coinman (Dec 16, 2011)

Once when I was judging a girl who did not competed so many times before, I asked as usual if she was ready (for inspection then that is). She said yes and I lifted the cup. Right after I lift the cup she put her hands on the timer and started it and then began to inspect the cube. I did not understand what she was doing so I stopped the timer and said it was me who would take time for inspection by the stopwatch. Then she began to complain to me and said that she did did not want any inspection time but want to solve directly (which she did not, she inspected when I stopped the timer).

Silly judge (or something)


----------



## MagicYio (Dec 16, 2011)

Once during pyraminx, the judge lifted the cup and we found out that one of the side layers was turned exactly half a turn. So we were both looking confused at each other, not knowing how the layer should be turned. He went to get Ron. Ron walked to the pyra, hit it with his fist on the top so that the layer turned, and walked away, not saying a word. It was awesome.

Silly judge.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 16, 2011)

I was judging at my first competition like a year ago, and I was judging BLD... I had to be told by the competitor that i wasnt supposed to lift the cover from the cube, and that he was... Embaressing

silly judge!


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 16, 2011)

I was about to do some solve (I forget what it was), and the judge asked if I was ready. I said "No." but he lifted the cube hat and started the stopwatch anyway. Silly judge!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> I had a pop and stopped so I could take a DNF but instead the judge took it back and got me the same scramble. I didn't learn you could do this until I asked Mike during the Indiana Winter Open if I could get a rescramble. Silly judge.



That doesn't make sense and sounds wrong. You didn't learn you could do this until you asked Mike? So you did learn it then? You most certainly didn't, as it's not true. And if it were true, the judge wouldn't be silly.



MagicYio said:


> Once during pyraminx, the judge lifted the cup and we found out that one of the side layers was turned exactly half a turn. So we were both looking confused at each other, not knowing how the layer should be turned. He went to get Ron. Ron walked to the pyra, hit it with his fist on the top so that the layer turned, and walked away, not saying a word. It was awesome.
> 
> Silly judge.


 
How was that silly?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 16, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> Me a silly judge i think. I gave Dan Cohen a +2 when he accidentally stopped the timer and he was holding the puzzle. The side was misaligned, so you could call that a +2 if he wasn't holding the puzzle.


 
what are you talking about?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 16, 2011)

At WC 2011, I did my first 4x4 BLD attempt. I memo, I solve, I take off the blindfold: cube is solved. I look at the stopwatch: 'wut sub-10?!... nah that can't be right'
...
turned out that the judge had stopped the stopwatch immediately when I donned the blindfold. I was pissed.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't know if this is more silly or creepy but a judge once moved their head really close to my head while I was solving. Ew.


----------



## MagicYio (Dec 16, 2011)

Stefan said:


> How was that silly?


 
Because he didn't know what to do, and the fact that we were both flabbergasted.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 16, 2011)

JianhanC said:


> This judge once brought a competitor a solved Pyraminx.
> 
> That silly judge was me.


 
Lol, Chris Olson once brought me a solved Pyraminx! We both broke into laughter when he brought it to me.


----------



## emolover (Dec 16, 2011)

Stefan said:


> That doesn't make sense and sounds wrong. You didn't learn you could do this until you asked Mike? So you did learn it then? You most certainly didn't, as it's not true. And if it were true, the judge wouldn't be silly.


 
I am serious about that. It happened at the UIndy Open 2011.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> I am serious about that. It happened at the UIndy Open 2011.


 
Good job not addressing the issue.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 16, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Good job not addressing the issue.


 
I think he meant "I didn't learn you couldn't do this".


----------



## emolover (Dec 16, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Good job not addressing the issue.


 
Sorry. I didn't know about it at the time.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 16, 2011)

JianhanC said:


> This judge once brought a competitor a solved Pyraminx.
> 
> That silly judge was me.


Every Malaysian judge is silly, because I'm sure every Malaysian judge has brought a solved puzzle to a competitor before. I've done it like.. at least 5 times.

Once a judge DNF-ed me for a +2. Silly judge! Silly me as well.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 16, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I think he meant "I didn't learn you couldn't do this".



I suspect that, too. But as he keeps avoiding the issue, I'm still not sure he doesn't think you can get replacement solves.



emolover said:


> Sorry. I didn't know about it at the time.



You're still avoiding the issue...

I suspect you misunderstood my _"*That* doesn't make sense and sounds wrong"_ as referring to the replacement solve, but it really referred to your post.

I suspect you misunderstood my _"not addressing *the issue*"_ as referring to the replacement solve, but that still referred to your initial post.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> I am serious about that. It happened at the UIndy Open 2011.


 
I wonder what Mike you're talking about. Certainly not me - I wasn't present at UIndy Open 2011.

That's relieving, since I would hope I would never do something that awful. Just to be clear - you may not get a replacement scramble for a pop, and even in those (other) situations where you might be able to get a rescramble, it should never be the same scramble.

Edit: Oh. I see you said you asked me about it later at my competition. I'm sure if I told you that, I must not have understood your situation. There are situations where it is possible for you to get rescrambles. A pop is not one of them.


----------



## Xishem (Dec 16, 2011)

In OH, the judge set down the cube, asked if I was ready. I said yes, he removed the cover and began inspection (with two hands) and he quickly yelled at me "IT'S ONE-HANDED", to which I had to reply "not during inspection". Then, during that same solve, he proceeded to say something "wow, you're fast!". Silly judge!


----------



## cityzach (Dec 16, 2011)

at Princeton Fall 2011, i got a +2 on a 3x3 solve, and the judge wrote down the time with the +2, and then gave me ANOTHER +2, so i ended up with a +4.
Silly judge!


----------



## stricgoogle (Dec 16, 2011)

In OH, I started the solve holding the cube. I didn't even get a DNF. 
Silly Judge! (also silly me for doing the mistake in the first place...)


----------



## cubernya (Dec 16, 2011)

stricgoogle said:


> In OH, I started the solve holding the cube. I didn't even get a DNF.
> Silly Judge! (also silly me for doing the mistake in the first place...)


 
You shouldn't have gotten a DNF...it's a +2


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 16, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> You shouldn't have gotten a DNF...it's a +2


Article C: One-handed Solving
C1a) During the solve the competitor must only use one hand. Penalty: disqualification of the solve


----------



## hcfong (Dec 16, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Article C: One-handed Solving
> C1a) During the solve the competitor must only use one hand. Penalty: disqualification of the solve


 
I think he meant he was holding the cube with one hand when he started the timer, which is +2 for 2 reasons, as holding the cube makes it pretty much impossible to start the timer in the correct way with hands flat and palms down.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 16, 2011)

Me being silly:

A competitor had just finished his first solve and I wrote it as the second on the scorecard. The scramblers then got quite confused. Silly Judge!
When I was judging a Blindsolve, I accidentally hit the sheet (the one to make sure they are not cheating) on the competitors face. It turned out being the winning solve. Silly Judge!
Somebody did a 2x2 solve, but I had forgot to reset the timer from the previous solve. Silly Judge!

An other judge being silly:

I got a time that was over the cutoff and the judge tried to DNF me. I had to call up the delegate. Silly Judge!
While my brother was doing a 5x5 solve the judge was dosing off, resting her head on the table. We he was done, my brother slammed his cube on the table which sure woke up the judge. Silly Judge!


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 16, 2011)

hcfong said:


> I think he meant he was holding the cube with one hand when he started the timer, which is +2 for 2 reasons, as holding the cube makes it pretty much impossible to start the timer in the correct way with hands flat and palms down.


Oh, I assumed me meant he started solving holding the cube (with both hands), then switched to one hand.
Even if he started the timer with the cube in his hand(s) I believe it would be a DNF. I can't find it in the regs under 'Inspection' or 'Starting the solve' though.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 16, 2011)

It's a +2. On mobile now so it'll take a few minutes to find it in the regs.


----------



## samkli (Dec 16, 2011)

A4b1) The competitor must not have any physical contact with the puzzle before he starts the solve. Penalty: 2 seconds.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 16, 2011)

A4b1) The competitor must not have any physical contact with the puzzle before he starts the solve. Penalty: 2 seconds.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 16, 2011)

samkli said:


> A4b1) The competitor must not have any physical contact with the puzzle before he starts the solve. Penalty: 2 seconds.


I saw that, and I can see how that would apply if the cube were touching his fingertips while his palms were on the timer, but I'm not too sure if that applies that if he were holding the whole cube in his hand. It seems that that's too much for just a +2 penalty to suffice.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 16, 2011)

Silly me!
I was judging 2x2 at a competition and instead of removing the cover on the cube I let the competitor remove it like you would do in BLD which i competed in right before.
Alot of competitors were like " you started inspection?" 
Totally my fault for not remembering the rules and getting mixed up with BLD rules.


----------



## Tomas1988 (Dec 16, 2011)

My cube popped during a Z-perm and the judge helped me pick up the cubies which had exploded.


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 16, 2011)

At Kansas Cube-off, Xishem was DNF'd a BLD solve, the judge brought the unsolved cube to the scramble table, turned around to look at something, then turned around again, picked up the same cube, at the same DNF'd state and gave it to Xishem to solve. He got like a 2:24.xy on it, but it didn't count... Silly Judge!


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 16, 2011)

[youtube]0ejthYZggTE&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

Silly Judge


----------



## Czery (Dec 19, 2011)

At Princeton Fall, I got a two move scramble _and_ broke the WR.






Silly judge!


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 19, 2011)

Czery said:


> At Princeton Fall, I got a two move scramble _and_ broke the WR.
> 
> [video]
> 
> Silly judge!




AWWW D:
I would be so mad. I would demand that it should count.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 19, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> what are you talking about?


 
In my memories, I think that's what happened. Hackley.


----------

